# Salamanders Successors? Successor chapters in general?



## Brother Selacious (Jul 12, 2009)

so my homebrew chapter is supposed to be a Salamanders Successor but, i don't really know if there are any Salamanders Successors. Is there anything fluffy that stops me from making Sali Successors? 

my next question is: how do you make a successor chapter?
i understand the second founding with the legions splitting up but with newer chapters i'm not sure. can you make geneseed?


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

No you can not 'make' a geneseed. Geneseeds are prized throughout the imperium, and that is why they are always harvested at the death of a marine.

Nothing fluff-wise prevents you, you can make your own chapter following their guidelines.


----------



## Coder59 (Aug 23, 2009)

No problem with fluff dude. The only reason we aren't up to our eyeballs in Salamander successors in Official Fluff is because of the mauling they got during the dropsite massacre which rendered them below strength and unable to be split up during the second founding.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

There was a rumor that the Slamanders had at least 2 successor chapters (though not a 2nd founding) One was the Storm Lords and the second was the Black dragons. Nothing has been confirmed however combat styles and similar physical indicators. I don't know much about the storm lords But I do know that the black dragons were part of the cursed founding and have some mutations (ridges and spines) that they suppsedly used in HtH. Not sure if they are Excommunicate or if they are still a viable chapter. 

There was a large article in the white dwarf several years ago about the cursed founding. there might bemore information in that issue


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

A Salli chapter woudl be cool, come up with a paint scheme and use the sali rules in the latest SM codex. Salis are prolly one of my fave chapters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

mrrshann618 said:


> There was a large article in the white dwarf several years ago about the cursed founding. there might bemore information in that issue


I have that article in front of me, was just looking up the LotD, and the Black Dragons are indeed cursed founding. They have a geneseed mutation that causes some marines to grow bony blades from their arms and crests from their skulls. These are formed into assault squads called Dragon Claws. While they are monitored by the Inquisition and the AdMech, they are still a viable and loyal chapter.

However, there is not a single mention in that article of them being a successor chapter of the Salamanders.


----------



## mrrshann618 (Jun 6, 2008)

Which is why I said it was a rumor. I have played Salamanders since thier re-arrival in the Armageddon campaign. I had WD's and various links to fluff when I was creating the chapter. Those two were part of the cadre of fluff I had gathered. In it was also the bit about Vulkan siding with Dorn about not wanting to adhere to the Codex that Robert was pushing.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

I belive i read some were that the reason their are no 2nd founding chapters of the salis was because they were so badly depleted from the Istvaan drop site massacre, plus there weren't as many of them as their were in the other legions. Btw i thought the Storm Lords were a White scar successor not a salies, but i could be wrong.


----------



## kaled (Jun 24, 2008)

It's the Storm Giants who are rumoured to have Salamander geneseed, not the Storm Lords.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

I personally like the salli army (LOL)because they have black skin(really black, like chaos black)and they have many flame signs, they are great...on a side note, could you make a guard regiment from nocturne??That would be awesome!If it's possible, I will make one of them, just to know what they would look like
Greetz
Daafiejj


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Fire starter Pyro said:


> Btw i thought the Storm Lords were a White scar successor not a salies, but i could be wrong.


pretty sure I read somewhere that the storm lords are a white scars successor chapter

since the white scars have storm seers and are based on the mongols (who worshiped the sky/storm god Tengri), I'm pretty sure storm lords are related to white scars


----------

